# Big Phrag. Rosalie Dixler



## e-spice (Nov 29, 2011)

This one does not have the best form or color, but is a profuse bloomer. A gift from a friend several years ago.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 29, 2011)

That's quite the number of blooms! Great form and colour too! 
I'm just wondering how big the whole plant is?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2011)

AKA, Can you post a photo of the whole plant please? Nice friend!


----------



## e-spice (Nov 29, 2011)

NYEric said:


> AKA, Can you post a photo of the whole plant please? Nice friend!



Sorry for the bad quality photo - I'm too sleepy to carry it back outside. Growing in 4.5-inch pot.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 29, 2011)

I love it even more now! If my GIANT Phrag plants were that beautiful I might consider keeping them around


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Dido (Nov 30, 2011)

Great one 

Would love to have such one


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 30, 2011)

Fantastic display!!!! :clap:


----------



## Shiva (Nov 30, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 30, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 30, 2011)

Holy mackle Batman! That IS a huge one. Great flowers


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2011)

That's great growing for only a 4.5" pot. Thanks.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 30, 2011)

Great gift, nice strong plant and cool flowering!!! Jean


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow! Amazing plant!


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2011)

nice growing as always.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 4, 2011)

OMG!!! That's GREAT! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Clark (Dec 5, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Dec 5, 2011)

All that beauty in a 4.5" pot? WOW!!!


----------



## e-spice (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's an update: it has around 14 open now.

e-spice


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice. Send it to me!


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 16, 2011)

that is great and very happy


----------

